# How to fix this font error?(Solved)



## sw2wolf (Jan 3, 2014)

Fontconfig error: 
	
	



```
/usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/85-wqy.conf", line 44: invalid attribute 'equal'
```

Regards!


----------



## worldi (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: How to fix this font error?*

Is this the same problem as described in ports/182865? If so, updating ports/packages should fix it.


----------

